# CALLING ALL BAND PEOPLE



## 1913_kicks_ass (26 Mar 2005)

Hey guys i was wondering if anyone had any ideas for our band. I was looking for a song to play at annual!!
Flute or Glock PLEASE!!


----------



## Zedic_1913 (26 Mar 2005)

I believe your Drum Major and Band Officer are already making the necessary preparations for this years annual ceremonial review.


----------



## Burrows (26 Mar 2005)

Leave it to your Band O and DM.  An annual is a group thing and not single performers.

Closed as Zedic just owned this question.


----------



## Burrows (26 Mar 2005)

Oh yes...do please try and use proper capitalisation and not make posts and titles in all caps.

I'm anal I know


----------

